# How to Spell a Name



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey Ladies, 

DH and I are very close to picking a name for the baby but with so many people spelling things however they please these days we are struggling with how to spell certain names. I prefer traditional spellings so if you wouldn't mind telling me what you consider to be traditional I would appreciate it


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful name!!

Erin, I believe traditionally in Ireland it's Conor. Connor and Conner are variants. 
xoxoxooxoxoxooxoxox

Hope you are feeling well.
xoxoxoxooxo


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Just something minor and maybe silly to think about.... We named our youngest Alison with one "L" intentionally because I wanted her to have a nickname of Ali, and she does, but when she was a child and wanted barrettes or pins or anything with her name on it, the products were never available, the spelling was always "Allison". Now that she's an adult it doesn't matter, although we still have to spell her name and say "one L", but when she was a child and we could find things with her brother and sister's name on them and not hers... it was a little bit of an issue. I still like her name spelled with one "l" though, and I wouldn't change it. 

So exciting to be thinking of baby names..... so happy for you!!!!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

HI Debbie, 

I was struggling myself with Conor and Connor but i voted for Conor :thumbsup: Simpler and traditional nothing added or taken from it very special name loved it :wub: Alot of people will try to spell it Connor so you might have that issue again where you will be saying Conor with one N :w00t:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh, a new baby!!! I know you and DH are sooo excited!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

so wait did i miss something ??? the baby is a boy ??


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Connor is one of the few names where I don't prefer the original spelling (Conor) - I think Connor just looks nicer


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I voted Connor but I prefer shorter spellings eg Conor. Not crazy about that last choice "Other" :w00t:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Maglily said:


> I voted Connor but I prefer shorter spellings eg Conor. Not crazy about that last choice "Other" :w00t:


This is why I love you!! LOL
xoxoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Connor. We have friends whose grandchild is named Connor. I do love the name!

Kerry is right about the Celtic spelling being Conor. And, in Ireland ... Connor is a surname. So, I guess it can depend on the country ... as to the origin of a name and it's spelling. 

When it comes to names though ... I think there is always someone who will spell or pronounce it differently. As most of you know, although I always go by my middle name, my first name is Joan. You might be amazed how many pronunciations of the name Joan I was/can be called (or spelled)... like Joanne and Jen, etc. Even with my middle name, someone who doesn't know me, will call me Maria. I don't mind ... as long as they don't call me the big B word. :HistericalSmiley:

Off topic I suppose :innocent: ... however, I have always loved the name Erin for a girl's name. A very beautiful name. :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Kerry is right about the Celtic spelling being Conor. And, in Ireland ... Connor is a surname. So, I guess it can depend on the country ... as to the origin of a name and it's spelling.




I live in Ireland and I know so many Connors - some spell it with 2 N's and some with only 1 - it's really half and half here.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Orla said:


> I live in Ireland and I know so many Connors - some spell it with 2 N's and some with only 1 - it's really half and half here.


That's good to know! Thank you, Orla, for correcting me. :tender: I had been reading only one link in regard to the orgin of the name, so, I should have checked it out further.:brownbag:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Orla said:


> Connor is one of the few names where I don't prefer the original spelling (Conor) - I think Connor just looks nicer


 I agree, I would be afraid that people might mispronounce Coner. I like Connor. It looks classier.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I can't speak for the traditional spelling in Ireland, but in the US the traditional spelling is Connor. It drives me crazy how "unique" people try to get with spelling a name. Why don't you just throw a random X in his name and say it's silent...Connxor...LOL!!! Just kidding!

To me, Conner looks like you're trying to sound out the name, and Conor looks like it's missing something. For sure no one would misspell or mispronounce Connor with 2 Ns and an O.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I'd go for 2Ns. Grand #1 is Aidan. Everybody says Aiden


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Erin,

I was just thinking that you can print out this thread and when little Connor (sp?) is older and asks about his name, you can show him how many people cared about him and his mom. :aktion033:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> That's good to know! Thank you, Orla, for correcting me. :tender: I had been reading only one link in regard to the orgin of the name, so, I should have checked it out further.:brownbag:


Okay, so apparently my friends are the exception - I just did some google-ing and found that Conor is infact much more popular than Connor here :blush:
You were right! :thumbsup:

My vote still goes for Connor - it's the way I'd automatically spell it!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Now you all see my dilema! Connor appears to be more common here in the US but Conor is more common in Ireland (and I wanted an Irish name). Conner was thrown in as it is the spelling that phonetically sounds right (I did NOT spell that correctly). 

Middle names are either going to be Thomas or Patrick if that helps.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Now you all see my dilema! Connor appears to be more common here in the US but Conor is more common in Ireland (and I wanted an Irish name). Conner was thrown in as it is the spelling that phonetically sounds right (I did NOT spell that correctly).
> 
> Middle names are either going to be Thomas or Patrick if that helps.


If it helps the original Irish version of my name is Órfhlaith. 
Sometimes you need to go for the easier version, I am soooooo happy my parents did.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Me, too, Orla! LOL!!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

My brother and sister have much more difficult Irish names - Diarmuid and Aoife.

Any guesses on how to pronounce those? 

Aoife is EE-fah. It's a very common girls name here but when ever she goes to another country no one has a clue what her name is. It's the Irish form of Eve or Eva. 

Diarmuid is -Deer-mwuid or Deer-mid - depending on where in Ireland.

I love having a name that looks like it sounds


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I usually enjoy different names and spellings...I named my Daughter Carissa and nick named Cari. But like Deb said, when Cari was younger she could never have any of that fun personalized stuff...

I like the name Connor - guess it doesn't matter how it's spelled.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I like Connor. My feeling is, make it as easy on the child as possible so that he doesn't have to spell his name a thousand times correcting people. I have to spell my last name ALL the time because it isn't the common spelling and it's a pain.:angry: I'm so used to having to spell it that when I use Jim's last name I automatically start to spell it though there's pretty much only one way to spell it. :smilie_tischkante: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

As a teacher, I've had lots of Connors in my classroom. I always assume it's spelled with two Ns and and "OR" at the end. I always have to deliberately think about it and remember to spell it correctly when a student spells it differently.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Love the name Connor ...:thumbsup:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I voted on the Connor choice after reading everyone's input.
Connor Patrick sounds really nice!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

A person's name is the most important word in his/her vocabulary---so it is good that so much thought goes into it Erin! :thumbsup:
Our oldest daughter is named Karin Jori, a family name of Swedish desent---pronounced Car(auto) -rin, Yori. She grew up in Germany/Austria/England & it is most often correctly pronounced there but when she went to university in the US they were not able to master it! :innocent: When she is called Karen---she doesn't even recognize it as her name---and people wonder why she doesn't answer! :smilie_tischkante: I have encouraged her to legally change the spelling to Kaarin---but she refuses---"Karin is MY name."
Whatever you choose I know your baby will be one sweet and precious child---I vote Connor Patrick.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i like connor ! my name is liza after liza minelli and you have no idea how many times ive been called lisa , leeza , lizza , liz , and especially hispanics always tell me my name in spanish is lisa , umm no its always liza .. lol


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I too like the name "Connor" !


----------

